
Ask HN: What tech/programming podcasts are you listening to? - juancampa
This question has been posted before but new podcasts appear every now and then. I recently discovered Indie Hackers and was wondering what other good podcasts are out there.
======
khuss
Masters of Scale ([https://mastersofscale.com/](https://mastersofscale.com/))
by Reid Hoffman is a good podcast for tech entrepreneurs.

------
notaboutdave
The Kevin Rose Show ([https://www.kevinrose.com/](https://www.kevinrose.com/))

I've never subscribed, but I always find myself listening because there's
always something interesting going on (which says a lot IMO).

From the site: Kevin interviews authors, technologists, scientists,
meditators, self-experimenters, and productivity hackers to explore how to
reach peak personal and professional performance while living a minimal and
balanced life.

------
skate22
Programming throwdown
[http://www.programmingthrowdown.com](http://www.programmingthrowdown.com)
It's a really enjoyable podcast by 2 software engineers on a wide variety of
high level programming topics.

This week in machine learning: [https://twimlai.com](https://twimlai.com)
Quality interviews with people using ML

